# widest tires on Domane 6 series



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

What are the widest tires that someone has been able to install and ride on the Domane 6 series without clearance issues on the chainstays, brake bridge, etc


----------



## Tigat (Oct 31, 2013)

Bontrager AW2s, 32 front, 28 rear.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Are the 28mm in the rear a real tight fit, where if the wheel goes slightly out of true its going to hit the chainstay or any debris on the tire will cut into the brake bridge? This is with standard Shimano 6800 brakes.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

We've been down this discussion before.


----------



## Tigat (Oct 31, 2013)

ibericb said:


> We've been down this discussion before.


We have. I was just too busy to find the link. Anyway-to the OP, none of what you describe is an issue. The clearance on the rear 28 is better than running a 25 on my Bianchi.


----------

